# My 'best friend' scammed me...I'm literally in tears



## kikoola

My 'best friend' promised to trade vending machines with me (my black machine for his pink). He said that we should make the exchange from a distance because that is the fairest way to conduct a deal, according to him.

Naturally, I agreed and we both dropped our items at the same time. When I ran over to the item, it wasn't a machine...it was a cassette player! Before I could even express shock at what just happened, I found myself booted from the island. I ran back to the airport to reconnect and there weren't any flights to his town. I checked my 'best friends' list to see if I could send him a quick message but he removed me.

I think I'm going to quit this game now. What did I do deserve this? u_u


----------



## JordanRhysBaker

Should have turned the power button off, he would have lost it I think


----------



## ryuk

oh my gosh, that’s really awful  i’m so sorry. if i had the pink drink machine i would give it for free. i’m pretty sure there’s a way to report him and he can lose online privileges


----------



## JordanRhysBaker

I have a pink vending machine if you would like to swap? I’m sorry this happened to you btw

EDIT: I tell you what, you can have it for free, feeling generous! I’ve ordered one from the town hall, it will be here tomorrow for you  will send you a Dodo code when it arrives


----------



## courtky

issa troll, hid their profile now


----------



## th8827

If you know who they are on here, you can leave them a negative review to warn people.


----------



## MadJimJaspers

Hope someone cans get you one that'd be cool, BUT DONT QUIT!!!! its not worth it! to many good ppl to do business with!!!


----------



## Vex L'Cour

If they're a member of the site leave a - review  on their page. If it's another site IDK how to help there.

Generally I'd say you conduct trades with people here with a high or constant + rep.


----------



## kikoola

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> If they're a member of the site leave a - review  on their page. If it's another site IDK how to help there.
> 
> Generally I'd say you conduct trades with people here with a high or constant + rep.


I've know this person for a long time...That's what hurts the most...


----------



## Vex L'Cour

kikoola said:


> I've know this person for a long time...That's what hurts the most...



Don't panic over it. It's only pixels and something you can get back (Even people here have offered freebies in return). It's that person's loss since they destroyed a friendship for an easily obtainable item in a game. At least they didn't scam you out of money or something a lot more tangible and devastating


----------



## lizardon

Sorry to hear that. But I don't think you should quit this game cause of this, that sounds very childish for me. If you got scammed in real life, are you going to quit your life?? You should not pay for other people's fault. (said by a 12 years experienced business owner)


----------



## LittleMissPanda

...Sigh.


----------



## courtky

Wait is this a troll? Old post history makes it look like it...


----------



## KeatAlex

Don't quit! He's not worth it.

I had the same thing happen with a girl I have known forever. I even went to her wedding. She came to my town and took my hybrids.
I was gutted but even tho it hurts, it's only a game and we can move on. 

Enjoy it!! Don''t let him ruin it for you.


----------



## kikoola

courtky said:


> Wait is this a troll? Old post history makes it look like it...


What? No...And I don't even post much and I'm always respectful

It's hard for me to express my true thoughts on things when people reply like this. I know it's only the minority but people are so quick to assume things.

I'm just going to go offline and deal with this myself rather than dealing with bullies and accusations that I don't deserve...


----------



## stxve

courtky said:


> Wait is this a troll? Old post history makes it look like it...


I was thinking the same exact thing. Considering she hid her profile as soon as you mentioned this, coincidence? I think not. I think they just wanted freebies and used a sad story.


----------



## courtky

kikoola said:


> What? No...And I don't even post much and I'm always respectful


You hid your profile but you literally had posts asking if you were in an abusive relationship because your friend "says your town looks like a Detroit toilet" his "villagers call me a faag and nibba"... what? Lol.


----------



## drchoo

Crazy what people do in a game like Animal Crossing. It was built to be as wholesome as possible, but still individuals find a way to ruin it.

Next time put your Switch to sleep and manually close the game if the sessions ends before you're able to see what you traded for so it rolls back the save.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Oooh this just went from heartbreaking story to an episode of Jerry Springer.


----------



## drchoo

Lmao this one went from 0 to 100 real quick. In any case, my tips are still out there for anyone who wants to avoid being scammed.


----------



## Khris

Regardless of if you're a troll account or not. If you really want the pink vending machine I don't mind buying one for you.


----------



## kikoola

courtky said:


> You hid your profile but you literally had posts asking if you were in an abusive relationship because your friend "says your town looks like a Detroit toilet" his "villagers call me a faag and nibba"... what? Lol.





courtky said:


> You hid your profile but you literally had posts asking if you were in an abusive relationship because your friend "says your town looks like a Detroit toilet" his "villagers call me a faag and nibba"... what? Lol.


Yes, I've had bad 'friends' on this game...Is that a crime???

You are just trying to assassinate my character. I foolishly thought I could share such stories on here without scrutiny but I guess not.

I'm just going to go offline. I know the truth and you can create whatever false image of me you like. You are no different from the bullies I deal with in my everyday life...


----------



## courtky

kikoola said:


> Yes, I've had bad 'friends' on this game...Is that a crime???
> 
> You are just trying to assassinate my character. I foolishly thought I could share such stories on here without scrutiny but I guess not.
> 
> I'm just going to go offline. I know the truth and you can create whatever false image of me you like. You are no different from the bullies I deal with in my everyday life...


I'm sorry but the above quotes sound silly. If it's true why would you even stay friends with that person if you believe they are a bully? That post was in 2018 and you had another post mentioning him a year later. Seems strange to me.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

kikoola said:


> Yes, I've had bad 'friends' on this game...Is that a crime???
> 
> You are just trying to assassinate my character. I foolishly thought I could share such stories on here without scrutiny but I guess not.
> 
> I'm just going to go offline. I know the truth and you can create whatever false image of me you like. You are no different from the bullies I deal with in my everyday life...








Kind of just made it obvious in the last 2/3 posts this is a troll or bait thread. Especially since you're still online after saying you'd leave.


----------



## kikoola

courtky said:


> I'm sorry but the above quotes sound silly. If it's true why would you even stay friends with that person if you believe they are a bully? That post was in 2018 and you had another post mentioning him a year later. Seems strange to me.


I am a forgiving person...


----------



## jreamgardner

ohhh i see.. so this is for clout, get that coin sis !


----------



## Pickler

Ohh this is the Detroit toilet person. I remember that comment. Yeah, you're manipulating people. Nobody is bullying you, we're watching you use sob stories for free stuff. You're being disingenuous, and you're attacking people for calling you out.


----------



## squidney

and if this isn't a troll post, the way you describe stuff is so over exaggerated that it sounds immature. If not a troll, probably just a little kid venting tbh.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Pickler said:


> we're watching you



Literally sounds creepy af.


----------



## squidney

Pickler said:


> Ohh this is the Detroit toilet person. I remember that comment. Yeah, you're manipulating people. Nobody is bullying you, we're watching you use sob stories for free stuff. You're being disingenuous, and you're attacking people for calling you out.



does this person have a known identity for begging for stuff? Im curious


----------



## Vex L'Cour

squidney said:


> does this person have a known identity for begging for stuff? Im curious


According to the locals yes. But he hid his post history when he was called out (page 1) so it's a good possibility.


----------



## squidney

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> According to the locals yes. But he hid his post history when he was called out (page 1) so it's a good possibility.



ah i see. Maybe after this experience they will grow as a person =)


----------



## Khris

I had a spare pink vending machine, and just visited them to drop it off.

Regardless of what the situation is they have a pink vending machine now. Really no use in trying to expose them any longer.. If they were really scammed then at the very least they're back on their feet. Would suck to be scammed for real and then have people calling you out for it.


----------



## Pickler

squidney said:


> does this person have a known identity for begging for stuff? Im curious


I've never seen her beg, but I've seen people offer her free stuff because she's always got some kind of dubious sob stories. This community is so nice you don't have to beg.


----------



## squidney

Pickler said:


> I've never seen her beg, but I've seen people offer her free stuff because she's always got some kind of dubious sob stories. This community is so nice you don't have to beg.



yea this is the nicest community ive ever met. I trust 99% of the peeps on here cus everyone just wants to have a good time


----------



## roseychuu

Whether its a troll post or not, I just want to remind you that you shouldn't feel forced to put anyone on your best friend or even switch friend list. True friends wouldn't take things from you for granted, much less treat you in that way. If this happens in the future, I would recommend switching off your switch as fast as possible as that will cancel the trade and reset everything back to how it was beforehand. Another alternative is also setting your switch quickly to airplane mode.


----------



## Xinyiki

Not one to really comment on this sort of thing, and I think people already talked about the main issue about the OP.

But I just wanted to comment on how kind this community is, for extended their kindness and advice even if the OP didn’t seem to express gratitude to those that offer said item for free or give useful advice to avoid the same mistake. ^^

Even if they didn’t say it, I want to say thank you for being so kind to each other and reaching out to those that are in need of help! And Happy Bunny Day to all~


----------



## icyii

Sounds like a troll, because why would you trade from a distance?

Either way, like drchoo said, this thread can be helpful because it provides tips to avoid being scammed:
- check user's rep and reviews
- don't "best friend" anyone unless you're sure you can absolutely trust them
- turn switch off (or turn airplane mode on) so progress is not saved

Also wanted to second Xinyiki on how kind and lovely this community is.  You're awesome guys!


----------



## Ace Marvel

This went from feeling bad, to what...?, to what...? again to finally yes, this community is awesome.


----------



## Ghibli

Just get a new best friend


----------



## jreamgardner

i love how our community are actual investigators & comedians we're amazing


----------



## Vex L'Cour

I love how I'm logging in to find 20+ notifications that people like my comments.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Advice has been given and this thread has gone off-topic, so I'm closing it here.


----------

